# Update: Harley on Chlorambucil



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was thinking about you two today. I am glad it is considered "stable". I know it is not so much relief but it is still good. Enjoy with your sweet Harley and keep positive energy flowing around. I will keep you and Harley in my prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Penny was taken off chlorambucil, because after a few months if was determined the tumor was still growing. There are other chemos out there that you can try if you also think the chlorambucil is not working. Cytoxin seemed to work for us, until the side effects happened. I am happy to read he has a lot of spunk! That is key! Sometimes they can get tired with chemo. Penny and I will be thinking about you and Harley the next month as you continue the chemo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Harley. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you guys, hope Harley is doing well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs and prayers for Harley and his mom. Hope all is good with you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Velinka. Next Thursday Harley has his monthly bloodwork and another chest xray. I'm not looking forward to the visit because I am afraid it will show the tumors have grown a little. All I can really do is take it day by day. I just saw a post about some herbal remedies. I have not tried any type of holistic herbs. Are you familiar with any of them?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I do hope that bloodwork comes back good. We have to be positive and believe in it. We do not have holistic vet in my city but all vitamins and supplement my regular vet could think of I bought them. I do believe it could help, at least strengthen up immune system. For us it was all so fast and the fact that vet could not diagnosed what was wrong was the worst. If you have any holistic vet close to you give it a try, talk to them. I believe even if it does not help side effect are not so bad like with wrong drug. I pray for your boy every day.


----------

